# 4-6 sub setup. Any REALLY cheap subs out there for SPL n low watts?



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

Kinda getting my bored of my single sealed 12". I was thinking of having a setup for the fun of it cause ive never had a 4-6 subs setup before.

Is there any sub out there right now thats really cheap? be it an 8 10 or 12" that I can buy 4-6 of for fairly cheap and can run off either 1 txa 1000D @ 1ohm making 1000rms or 2 txa 1000D's @ 2ohm making 2000rms.....

I would like this box to be ported. and get LOUD, I dont know how much room I have to work with, maybe 4-6CF cubic feet, a box that isnt so tall but it would have a big base so I could fit all of the subs.

Is there any cheap subs out there right now that can slam and SOUND good?


----------



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

Funky Pups sound like the end-all solution


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

these are a possibility, but a STRETCH on my budget. Picking up 4 of these would cost me about $550 shipped.

Its a 15" kicker btw, dual 4 ohm now so I would wire each pair of subs to 1 txa 1000D right? giving it exactly its rated 500rms. Would 4 of them get crazy loud? and sound good stil.....?
http://cgi.ebay.ca/PAIR-KICKER-COMP...ryZ18804QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

www.mach5audio.com is supposed to have good subs at good prices..... I have never used them, but I believe several here would attest to that


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

http://www.atomicspeakers.com/energy_en12.html


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

^^^^^^ +1 with FREDRIDGE

Great reviews on their home forum (ssa), Toolfan has used and loved them, Ryans build log (new in the install section) is going for 4 18's, I have a 15 here that is going in my sons truck....the price is right (shipping included on the prices you see on his web page), certainly worth a look.


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

Well there even local to save on shipping. BUT, if I was to go with say 4 15's because there pretty cheap, I have no where near the air space recomended on there site for a ported tune...


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

I think 6 of these in a ported enclosure off 1000wRMS would be sick.

They're 4ohm woofers, but you can wire them to level out to a 1 ohm load right?

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=264-854

12mm one way excursion in an 8" is pretty good and it's got a lot of solid reviews to back it.

*Not to mention, they're cheap as dirt.*


----------



## Toxis (Feb 4, 2008)

For that price, you could run 8 8's and get some decent output. Otherwise I would try to find 4 cheap 12's.


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

Are those 15's not cheap enough? Hell I dont mind running 8 subs if I have the room and air space, but Id like to get the most possible SPL for my buck, but still want to have it sound nice for rock music and quick rolling bass songs


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

Like I said Im not going for pure SPL, I would like it to sound nice aswell if I have the remote gain knob turned way down which is even how I usually drive anyways. But having a little bass is always nice, i like the feeling


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

uh, not to sound like a dick but you can do what you're saying you want with one bad-assed 12". you don't need four 15's. unless you drive an old school bus. 

or you can build a double-shot enclosure with 12's and break stuff in your car.


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

Not to sounds like a dick either, but I was just asking the effect of running 4 15's ported with there full power, compared to what I have now (sealed audiobahn) it would probly sound just as fine SQ wise, as my current, but hit a whole lot lower right? 

Im looking for a lot of SPL, but still being able to listen to rage against the machine and 3 days grace and such with there quick bass notes and still have that sounds good if I turn the bass down. And also if I would see any gain going from 2 15 @ 500rms each ported with a little more room to breathe, vs 4 15 @ 500rms ported probably a little more crammed in there.


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

I aparnetly can only fit 2 of the 15's anyways, there req'd to get 3.8 cubes per sub ported anyways. 2 getting enough air is going to be a stretch with my box design

Havent really had to many opinions on any cheaper subs that I can run 4-6 of with

Thanks


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

what vehicle?

i have a customer that has a grand marquis with two 15's and he just added two 12's to the mix. don't ask me why. he says he regrets it because not only does he not have ANY trunk space, he feels it doesn't really make a difference compared to when he only had the two 15's. yes, he's a basshead.

one ported 15" and even one ported bad assed 12" like i said would work just fine. but hey, it's your car, your money, your ears. rock out!


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

two decent twelves ported in 6 cubic ft (4.5ish after displacements) would be loud as hell - for cheap decent bass look up the JBL GT4 or 5 or its american equivalent, take good power all day and play nice


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

W O T said:


> I aparnetly can only fit 2 of the 15's anyways, there req'd to get 3.8 cubes per sub ported anyways. 2 getting enough air is going to be a stretch with my box design
> 
> Havent really had to many opinions on any cheaper subs that I can run 4-6 of with
> 
> Thanks


i would not even consider putting a single fifteen in anything less than 4 cubes plus port and sub disp. tuned to 35 hz so i would say a single fifteen or a pair of twelves would be awesome! 

p.s just incase you wanna know my credentials - try 163+db in my spl car with a pair of atomic eighteens + 20kw of class d and current world record in street max 1-2 in db drag


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

jj_diamond said:


> uh, not to sound like a dick but *you can do what you're saying you want with one bad-assed 12". *you don't need four 15's. unless you drive an old school bus.
> 
> or you can build a double-shot enclosure with 12's and break stuff in your car.


Agreed. I used to have a 10" underhung sub that sounded great and got pretty loud...Granted it was at a 56 Hz test tone, it did a 135.7 in under 1 cu. ft. sealed and off 750w. Then I pushed it to its limits and I didn't have the sub anymore . For daily listening it was a great driver. Accurate and crisp. The bonus was that it had the potential to get loud. What jj_diamond is saying is that more subs does not mean you will be louder.



dumdum said:


> i would not even consider putting a single fifteen in anything less than 4 cubes plus port and sub disp. tuned to 35 hz so i would say a single fifteen or a pair of twelves would be awesome!
> 
> p.s just incase you wanna know my credentials - try 163+db in my spl car with a pair of atomic eighteens + 20kw of class d and current world record in street max 1-2 in db drag


I was going to mention this...4 15's in 4 - 6 cubes ported is insanely small.


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

Im either going with 2 of those 15" CVR's, or just for **** and giggles going to mount 4 8" drivers (undecided as I havent got many opinions) from the ceiliing and port them aswell.....

Opinions? I have 1000rms @ 1ohm to work with, I dont know how to wire 4 subs of any kind to 1 ohm though so Id need some inoput there


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

http://credencespeakers.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=CSI&Category_Code=BO

could be what you are looking for.


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

W O T said:


> Im either going with 2 of those 15" CVR's, or just for **** and giggles going to mount 4 8" drivers (undecided as I havent got many opinions) from the ceiliing and port them aswell.....
> 
> Opinions? I have 1000rms @ 1ohm to work with, I dont know how to wire 4 subs of any kind to 1 ohm though so Id need some inoput there


I'd pass on the CVR's...I've heard them before and if you want quality, pass on it.

As for wiring: http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/rftech/woofer_wizard.asp


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

Where they 15's with a descent ammount of power on them? You say the quality is lacking, build quality or sound quality and the ability to play normal music?


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

They were 12's and were probably in 4 cubes net. Don't quite remember if it was sealed or ported. It was a while back, and the sound quality wasn't great on them....they might be decent, but compared to the TC drivers I've owned, well there is no comparison. I heard a Kicker L5 quite recently and it sounded like poo. It got loud, but just didn't sound good.


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

Rememberring if it was ported or sealed would kinda help, and Ive heard the L5 and L7's in ported boxes, completely different sub to compare to the CVR 15"s, which I see very few setups of when I search


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

W O T said:


> Im either going with 2 of those 15" CVR's, or just for **** and giggles going to mount 4 8" drivers (undecided as I havent got many opinions) from the ceiliing and port them aswell.....
> 
> Opinions? *I have 1000rms @ 1ohm to work with*, I dont know how to wire 4 subs of any kind to 1 ohm though so Id need some inoput there


one 12" FiQ DVC2 or one AudioPulse Revo 12". you will not be disappointed.

let us know how the 15's pan out.


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

I was looking at the Fi series (dont know much about them), there pretty expensive but some guys seem to hitting pretty hard with one sub setups, why not a 15 or 18 though?


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

Nothing wrong with 15's or 18's, but you can accomplish your goal by going with a good single sub setup with a 12" driver instead of 2 15" Kicker CVR's. With a 15" or 18" sub you have to make sure you have the space. Most 18's require large enclosure, especially for ported. There are very few that can work with the space you have...the ones I can think of at the top of my head are the Mach 5 MJ-18, TC 5200 (i believe 5400 as well), and I think there as an eD sub that will perform with under 4 cubes ported.


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

sorry I forgot to clarify, I posted a few posts back that when I did the math, I had little room to make the enclusre I wanted, so I scrapped the idea.

Right now, I have in my head to run 2 CVR 15's in probably 7-8 cubes ported.

Ive got space, Im just looking for a great sounding stereo that wont cost me a grip to use it on that I can get HUGE spl out of, but still be able to listen to my rock and such


----------



## jp88 (Jun 25, 2007)

I hate to be the one beating the dayton drum but Id take these over the kicker cvrs even if they weren't cheaper (which they are)
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=295-468


----------



## Archmage (May 25, 2005)

Head on over to AEspeakers (acoustic elegance) and get 4 x IB15's for $400 + shipping.

18mm Xmax, low inductance, 16hz Fs, IB only.

I'd love to run that setup, but the Vas is just huge enough (~15ft^3) that running 1 in a trunk would be almost IB. Running 4 would need some major atmospheric venting I'd think. Anyone have any opinions on that matter?

Otherwise... Daytons, mach5, etc... dunno...new shivas/tempests - find something with high Xmax (20mm+) and just get 2 sealed or passive radiator.


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

jp88 said:


> I hate to be the one beating the dayton drum but Id take these over the kicker cvrs even if they weren't cheaper (which they are)
> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=295-468


The CVR's are $200 a PAIR, daytons would be about $200 each

Id like some more opinions on the mach5 audio stuff though, there prices seem pretty good but I dont know much about the woofers or what I could use in what ohm configurations to my Cadence TXA 1000D


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

The mach5 stuff is defientely cheap as hell, I was looking at the 18's, but they have very little xmax and for $116 a sub, and 6000rms watts, I dont get how they can sell them that low.

I dont see any reviews on them or anything though. Could my cadence txa 1000D run 2 of those? they only come in single VC 4ohm or 8ohm

edit: I started a new thread, with more info on what ive got and want. Please refer to that without posting here

thanks


----------

